# Retail Margins for Roasted Beans



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

With our first retail placement option coming up (first talks with local grocer starting over the weekend), I'd like to get a bit of a feel for typical margins a smaller retailer would add to our wholesale price. Of which the latter would still need to be calculated...

Also feel free to drop me a PM in case this information is not suitable for public viewing!

Thanks a lot!


----------

